# Fired my P7M8...finally



## Hevchev50 (Dec 24, 2006)

Actually got around to doing it last week at our mountain range for the first time in almost exactly one year since I bought it. Shot steel plates with it but didn't try it out on paper bullseye targets to test accuracy. I'll do that at another time. Recoil was almost straight back because of the low bore axis, but not as soft shooting as my Glock 19. I had two other buddies try it also and they agreeded with my assessment. It was reliable and I had no problems knocking down plates in rapid succession. I'm going to try out some various reloads that are within the pistol's design perimeters to test for functional reliability and accuracy in the near future.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Glad you had a good outing there HevChev50. How in the world did you wait one year before firing a new gun? I would have went nuts. See you next year for your second range report.:smt082 Have a good day and keep us in the loop. Good luck.:supz: 

Best,Baldy..:smt1099


----------



## Hevchev50 (Dec 24, 2006)

Naw, I'll probably try it out this coming week at the indoor range for some accuracy shooting. I also noted that it got a little warm around the trigger guard area after about five mags. It wasn't really uncomfortable but it isn't the type of handgun that you can shoot a hundred rounds through in rapid succession without having to put it down to cool for a while. The reason I brought up the recoil thing is that these guns were touted for being the lightest kicking 9mm handgun around even at the time that Glocks were in full production. I find that it wasn't the case. But like I stated before, it wasn't a whole lot more and from what I judged from shooting at steel plates, these handguns are capable of excellent accuracy in rapid fire drills. Out here in California these guns are going to be taken off the "approved" list this September, which means the only way you'll be able to buy them would be a person to person legal private transfer at a local FFL. They won't be shipped into the state and you have to aquire it from someone who already owned it in-state prior to the cut off period. I expect these guns to fetch higher prices here after this happens.


----------



## Ang Rita (Feb 19, 2008)

Baldy said:


> Glad you had a good outing there HevChev50. How in the world did you wait one year before firing a new gun? I would have went nuts. See you next year for your second range report.:smt082 Have a good day and keep us in the loop. Good luck.:supz:
> 
> Best,Baldy..:smt1099


I can identify with HC50, Baldy. I've had mine for a year now, and it'll probably remain a safe queen. Just can't bring myself to shoot it. Can't say why, but I think I might be in the market for a P2000 or a G19, since I wouldn't mind shooting the ca ca out of either.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I can understand buying for a investment but I just don't have it in me. Last year my wife bought two different revolvers with all the trimmings. You know display cases tools and such:smt041. With in 24hrs I had one fired up and shooting. The other one lasted three days I think. I had a bad cold and was down a couple of days. I see brand new still in the box guns that are 30 and 40 years old and wonder how they can do it. I bought a 24yr old revolver in a shop that came out of a mans collection that had passed. It had been fired twice and was brand new. Yep I shoot the fire out of it all the time:minigun:.


----------



## Ang Rita (Feb 19, 2008)

Well, there's certainly something good about staying in practice, Baldy. As for my P7, it's almost like it says "don't you dare touch me!", and so I remain afraid to violate it. Eventually I'll work up the courage to, especially if the Schumer hits the fan, when the investment concept will be moot. :anim_lol:


----------



## CMSpecs (Feb 25, 2008)

I don't see how you folks do it hahaha. I couldn't go a day without shooting a new gun. From the shop to the range is the order of operations. Now a classic Anaconda,Python, King Cobra...oh thats a different story.


----------



## txpete (Nov 29, 2006)

1.:smt082 when I bought my python it went straight to the range:smt082.
why not shoot it whats it worth when you old or dead.

short story I knew a guy that collected colt saa revolvers.nib unfired not turned.he died his kids took them out and shot the snot out of them then pawned them for next to nothing.
see 1. above:smt023
pete


----------

